# 8 months pregnant, H has left for OW



## freckle1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all. I am currently 8 months pregnant with my 2nd child. Have been married just shy of 7 years and 3 weeks ago my husband told me he wanted a divorce. I am devastated. We had some problems in our marriage but nothing I thought was un-fixable. He is unwilling to go to counseling, he won't talk to me, he just wants out. He was sleeping on the couch for the last couple weeks while we decided how to move forward with separation/divorce, tell our daughter and decide what to do about the baby I will be having next month.
The whole time I felt like something was wrong. The man I married would never walk away from me and our children without a fight. I looked at our phone records and see he has been texting a talking a lot to a girl he works with. At first he said she was gay, then he said she was just like a little sister to him. Now he has moved out and is living on her "couch" while he looks for a place of his own. She lives with roommates and suddenly is looking for a new place too, so they are planning on getting an apartment together. He still insists that they are just friends.

Today I finally get him to talk to me a bit. I have been having a hard time with all of this and feel so confused. He admits nothing physical has happened with her, but he thinks he loves her. I feel like someone has ripped my heart out of my chest. I don't know how to process this and try to move on. I truly never for one day doubted that he loved me, how did he suddenly stop and start feeling that love for someone else? I am seeing a therapist since this all happened, but I still feel so overwhelmed and hurt.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

He is...well.. Ugh. My man hatred should make me keep my mouth shut lest I break the ToS. Find someone NOW that can be your labor coach. Someone that is going to bar him from the room if his presence stresses you. But he really needs to know what a heel he is for walking out on his pregnant wife. Ad she needs to be called out for the wh4ore that she is for destroying a marriage right before he adds a child to that marriage. 

I'm sorry. 

I don't understand these men that walk out when their wives are in delicate conditions (I was very ill when mine asked out). Are men really that weak anymore? What happened to knighthood and chivalry and being proud of being stoic and sticking things through? 

I wish I could give you a hug right now...or at least a baseball bat.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BFGuru said:


> He is...well.. Ugh. My man hatred should make me keep my mouth shut lest I break the ToS. Find someone NOW that can be your labor coach. Someone that is going to bar him from the room if his presence stresses you. But he really needs to know what a heel he is for walking out on his pregnant wife. Ad she needs to be called out for the wh4ore that she is for destroying a marriage right before he adds a child to that marriage.
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> ...


Well, let's be honest here. Her husband is not all men. All men do not walk out on pregnant wives. 

However, sadly, there have always been a subset of both men and women who have no character and are very selfish people. I guess her husband grew into one of them .


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

freckle1,

You need to call on family and friends for support now. Do you have anyone near you, family? friends? who would be willing to give you support through the next few weeks?

Right now your husband is acting like a child. I rather doubt that he would walk out on a wife and children to live with a woman he's not had sex with. He's most likely lying to you. The way to tell that a cheater is lying is that they are talking.

Who all knows about his affair and him walking out on you?


----------



## stormydays (May 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I'd recommend posting in the "coping with infidelity" section as well. People there will help you out. 

I also truly doubt that he's not having a full-on affair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andrew0001 (Aug 18, 2013)

so sorry to hear about your situation,
your husband is nothing but a piece of trash leaving you when you need him the most...
Try to stay strong , count on your fiends and family and focus on your new baby, believe me you have everything you need,you got your family you and your 2 children and what ever family you may have.. he has nothing a girlfriend and a piece of couch...
my heart goes to you...


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Now isn't he special?

Good Luck !!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, he's a special piece of work! For future reference, we don't consider any woman "like a sister" unless we share the same mother.


----------

